# what would you recomend for salting?



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i have an honda rancher that i plow with. i want to start salting my driveways. i was thinking of mounting somthing to the back rack to spread salt. or ive seen that some poeple pull a spreader behind them. what would you recomend. and also i want to salt my driveways only. not the street from job to job do typically salt spreader have like a shut off valve or somthing. where can i find a good spreader?


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a John Deere spreader I got fomr Home Debot.

I like it alot.. and its built alot stronger than the one I bought from tractor supply (some p.o.s. black one)


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

is it a trailer or do u mount it to the atv/tractor ?


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

go check out this website www.weekend-warrior.com. They have an atv spreader on their


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool. thanks for the info


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't put to much weight hanging out over the rack I snaped my rack in half and I had about 100lb hanging over mine.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

yea i broke the front rack of my honda recon by putting to much weight on it.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

pby98;610439 said:


> is it a trailer or do u mount it to the atv/tractor ?


It's a trailer.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a tow behind Agri-fab that holds 250 lbs. It's been used commercially for four years spreading calcium. It'll make it another year or two. I keep it sprayed with Fluid Film and never drag it over 5mph. Bought it at Cabelas or Northern Tool.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is the exact spreader I use.

I only bought it because my cousin went half and half on it 

"John Deere Polyethylene Tow-Behind Spreader"
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=230549-542-BST-35JD&lpage=none


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

isnt it hard to plow with a trailer on the back of your atv. or do you just unhook it when you get there?


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

pby98;619531 said:


> isnt it hard to plow with a trailer on the back of your atv. or do you just unhook it when you get there?


I only hook it up after I am done plowing.

I hook it up then put salt in it and salt..


----------



## mak104 (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you actually spread salt with the John Deere and Agrifab? Everything I'm reading says they'll do ice melt, which is not salt.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

mak104;629749 said:


> Have you actually spread salt with the John Deere and Agrifab? Everything I'm reading says they'll do ice melt, which is not salt.


I used the John Deere spreader all last winter.

It worked fine w/ salt.


----------



## mak104 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great.Thanks.


----------

